# Bootmanager Only Boots Phone ROM



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm running ApeX 2.0 RC4 on my X with Liberty 0.9 in my first slot, CM build 130 (newest) in my second slot, and a NANDroid backup of .605 in my third slot. Any one of these ROMs I try to boot just end up booting into ApeX. I have disabled logging in SU and install ROMs into the slots while connected to WiFi. What's going wrong?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you tried manually booting into them. Reboot into Clockwork, Install Zip, Bootmanager, Choose Rom 1,Rom 2 etc, Install the Update.zip


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

Rebooted into Clockwork Rom 1 failed, 2 success, 3 success. So what does that mean?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

\\\"SimoX\\\" said:


> Rebooted into Clockwork Rom 1 failed, 2 success, 3 success. So what does that mean?


Flashing those zips tells the phone which slot to boot into.

Edit: also I don\'t know anything about apex, but is it 2nd-init?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

\"SimoX\" said:


> Rebooted into Clockwork Rom 1 failed, 2 success, 3 success. So what does that mean?


Did you try to flash the update.zip for your phone rom? Is that rom 2nd init? If not it boot manager won\'t work correctly. Apex is blur based not cm7 (2nd init) based. That\'s the only thing I can think of.


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

you have to be on a ginger based 2 init rom for boot manager to work . i suggest cm7 .you can make a nandroid of your current rom and restore it to a slot


----------



## bonzai299 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm having the same problem, except I'm running 1.10.21 MIUI as my base rom. It's been driving me crazy!


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

bonzai299 said:


> I'm having the same problem, except I'm running 1.10.21 MIUI as my base rom. It's been driving me crazy!


I second that! Lol


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

bonzai299 said:


> I'm having the same problem, except I'm running 1.10.21 MIUI as my base rom. It's been driving me crazy!


I third that!!!!


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Was it working with previous versions of miui? I am running cm7 as my phone rom an things are fine.

Did you use the "set up phone rom" button? I'm not sure exactly what it does but maybe it's important.


----------



## bonzai299 (Sep 8, 2011)

runnirr said:


> Was it working with previous versions of miui? I am running cm7 as my phone rom an things are fine.
> 
> Did you use the "set up phone rom" button? I'm not sure exactly what it does but maybe it's important.


I can't answer for that, I didn't get Boot Manager until a few days ago. As for the setup phone ROM button, yeah I used that. I went into CWR manually and into the boot manager folder and could flash the update.zip for the phone one, but trying to flash the update.zip for any of the sd card rom just yielded a "bad file error" when flashing.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

bonzai299 said:


> I can't answer for that, I didn't get Boot Manager until a few days ago. As for the setup phone ROM button, yeah I used that. I went into CWR manually and into the boot manager folder and could flash the update.zip for the phone one, but trying to flash the update.zip for any of the sd card rom just yielded a "bad file error" when flashing.


Well you can try reinstalling as I'm sure you have. I am no expert at miui or BootManager just the experience from my own issues. I'd contact the dev support team. They responded promptly to my issues. BootManager creates a log file you can try to look through or you can try to get a logcat of it booting/installing. They will probably ask for them to help solve your issue anyway.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Just posted about how to get it working on MIUI over in the thread about the newest MIUI rom if you guys want to check it out. It should get you going.


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

FOR THE NEWEST MIUI:
I get Boot Manager working by booting into a rom slot (vortex in my case) then after MIUi boots back up, just reboot into Clockwork via reboot mmenu. Once in clockwork just hit reboot now and it should boot into new rom!


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

I got boot manager and I'm so pissed right now I can't see straight. It says in the in it to win it forum that miui is a suitable phone rom, but everytime I try to set it as such it throws an error and asks if it is a 2nd init rom. On my thunderbolti got the phone rom to install okay but any rom I try to install in any other slot just causes the phone to reboot and doesn't install it....good news is I've screwed with trying to make it work so long that I'm past my time for a refund....woo hoo!! Groundbreaking app!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> I got boot manager and I'm so pissed right now I can't see straight. It says in the in it to win it forum that miui is a suitable phone rom, but everytime I try to set it as such it throws an error and asks if it is a 2nd init rom. On my thunderbolti got the phone rom to install okay but any rom I try to install in any other slot just causes the phone to reboot and doesn't install it....good news is I've screwed with trying to make it work so long that I'm past my time for a refund....woo hoo!! Groundbreaking app!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


pick one thread and ill try to help you.

worst case, contact the devs and they'll make sure it gets working or refund you.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Could you maybe give some info on the install procedure your using or maybe some info on what you have tried to fix it. I promise it works on MIUI. Runs great on my DX with MIUI as phone rom.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

WxMan said:


> Could you maybe give some info on the install procedure your using or maybe some info on what you have tried to fix it. I promise it works on MIUI. Runs great on my DX with MIUI as phone rom.


First off I apologize for the previous post, this app is completely bada$$, I'm just super frustrated at the moment....I meant no disrespect to the devs.

After install I attempted to set the phone ROM, I was running the second newest miui build (can't remember the number off hand..lol) this gave an error saying can't install make sure its a 2nd init ROM....so I updated to the newest miui build, and got the same result. I really haven't tried much to remedy it because I can't find a specific source for my issue...

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> First off I apologize for the previous post, this app is completely bada$$, I'm just super frustrated at the moment....I meant no disrespect to the devs.
> 
> After install I attempted to set the phone ROM, I was running the second newest miui build (can't remember the number off hand..lol) this gave an error saying can't install make sure its a 2nd init ROM....so I updated to the newest miui build, and got the same result. I really haven't tried much to remedy it because I can't find a specific source for my issue...
> 
> sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


I use cm7 and apparently MIUI has some funky stuff going on, but it still works, just a little different. hopefully WxMan can help with that part.

so you are getting the error when pressing "setup phone rom" ? is it (boot manager) being granted SU permissions?

edit: you do have an sdcard as well too I assume.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

runnirr said:


> I use cm7 and apparently MIUI has some funky stuff going on, but it still works, just a little different. hopefully WxMan can help with that part.
> 
> so you are getting the error when pressing "setup phone rom" ? is it (boot manager) being granted SU permissions?


Yes when I press set up phone ROM this is the error I'm getting...and yes su is granted..

Edit: yes 32gb card

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Welp, made progress but now I'm in the same situation as the op..

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Welp, made progress but now I'm in the same situation as the op..
> 
> sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


So you are having the same issue as SimoX?

You are using a DROIDX correct? And miui is your phone rom. Which rom are you trying to install to a slot.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

runnirr said:


> So you are having the same issue as SimoX?
> 
> You are using a DROIDX correct? And miui is your phone rom. Which rom are you trying to install to a slot.


Yep dx, finally got miui to install as the phone ROM, I installed deodexed .602 in slot one and icx in slot 2....both said successful, but when I try to boot to them it boots to miui
sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Yep dx, finally got miui to install as the phone ROM, I installed deodexed .602 in slot one and icx in slot 2....both said successful, but when I try to boot to them it boots to miui
> sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


Miui does some funky thing. Try rebooting into cmw. Going to the boomanager folder on your sdcard. Pick the slot you want to boot into and flash that update.zip.

From the miui thread:



WxMan said:


> Because with the custom boot menu that DXC implimented on MIUI he had to disabled booting into CWR from rom manager. The cat.jpg allows this. Boot manager needs that option to work. Get everything set up in boot manager then download a terminal emulator from the market. In terminal type su, then hit enter. Type cat.jpg, then hit enter. Exit terminal and open boot manager. Boot into one of the roms in your slots and it should work.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Yep dx, finally got miui to install as the phone ROM, I installed deodexed .602 in slot one and icx in slot 2....both said successful, but when I try to boot to them it boots to miui
> sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


Are you typing in cat.jpg in terminal emulator before trying to boot into a rom?


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

WxMan said:


> Are you typing in cat.jpg in terminal emulator before trying to boot into a rom?


Ummm no?

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Ummm no?
> 
> sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


Well then that's probably your problem.
Download a terminal emulator from market. Open terminal emulator and type su, then hit enter. Now type cat.jpg, then hit enter. Exit out of terminal emulator. Open boot manager and try booting into one of your slots.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

WxMan said:


> Well then that's probably your problem.
> Download a terminal emulator from market. Open terminal emulator and type su, then hit enter. Now type cat.jpg, then hit enter. Exit out of terminal emulator. Open boot manager and try booting into one of your slots.


I don't run miui but just curious, does that need to be run prior to every reboot?


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

runnirr said:


> I don't run miui but just curious, does that need to be run prior to every reboot?


Only if your on MIUI and just for the newest release and the one prior


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Ummm no?
> 
> sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


Then you should take a stab at reading the OP in the MIUI thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

WxMan said:


> Well then that's probably your problem.
> Download a terminal emulator from market. Open terminal emulator and type su, then hit enter. Now type cat.jpg, then hit enter. Exit out of terminal emulator. Open boot manager and try booting into one of your slots.


Yep that did it...do I have to do this each time I wanna boot to a rom slot?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Yep that did it...do I have to do this each time I wanna boot to a rom slot?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Only if your booting from MIUI first.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok I got boot manager to work. Cm7 is my phone rom. Vortex and ssx in slots 1 and 2. When I went to put miui in I got the not enough room error . Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

gregg0829 said:


> Ok I got boot manager to work. Cm7 is my phone rom. Vortex and ssx in slots 1 and 2. When I went to put miui in I got the not enough room error . Any help would be appreciated.


How much room is left on your SD card?


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

WxMan said:


> How much room is left on your SD card?


According to tibu I have 790mb internal and 2.01 on sd card.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

gregg0829 said:


> According to tibu I have 790mb internal and 2.01 on sd card.


Well then I suppose being out of space isn't the problem. I'm assuming you mean 2.01gb.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

WxMan said:


> Well then I suppose being out of space isn't the problem. I'm assuming you mean 2.01gb.


Yes I meant 2gb.


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

unfortunately, the dx and d2 can't hop around Android versions like other phones can (ie, your not going to be able to multi boot froyo roms, latest leaks, based of other kernels than what your currently running etc all at the same time) the sdcard roms need to be based off the kernel (or ota or system version your phone ROM is based off of) the x.x.xxx part (where x is a number like 4.5.602)

The miui Ports for the dx and d2 are based off the defy's port. They made some boot menu (not related to boot manager) that is causing issue with boot manager's process. This is where typing "cat.jpg" in terminal comes into play, i think it disables it or something. I can't really check this out to because i have a d2 and the miui Ports for the d2 have stopped.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

foxdog said:


> unfortunately, the dx and d2 can't hop around Android versions like other phones can (ie, your not going to be able to multi boot froyo roms, latest leaks, based of other kernels than what your currently running etc all at the same time) the sdcard roms need to be based off the kernel (or ota or system version your phone ROM is based off of) the x.x.xxx part (where x is a number like 4.5.602)
> 
> The miui Ports for the dx and d2 are based off the defy's port. They made some boot menu (not related to boot manager) that is causing issue with boot manager's process. This is where typing "cat.jpg" in terminal comes into play, i think it disables it or something. I can't really check this out to because i have a d2 and the miui Ports for the d2 have stopped.


So if I used an older version of miui say 9.23 it should work????


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

gregg0829 said:


> So if I used an older version of miui say 9.23 it should work????


installing it to a slot should work on the latest build but using it as your phone ROM is where I've heard there is issues.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

foxdog said:


> installing it to a slot should work on the latest build but using it as your phone ROM is where I've heard there is issues.


I tried to put it in rom slot 3 but I got a not enough space error and I could not put any of my market apps on miui. I couldn't figure out how to boot back into my phone rom from cwr that I had to reload everything.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

foxdog said:


> installing it to a slot should work on the latest build but using it as your phone ROM is where I've heard there is issues.


I really wish I could be more help getting this figured out for you guys using MIUI. I know it works. I've had it on my phone for two weeks now with no problems.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

gregg0829 said:


> I tried to put it in rom slot 3 but I got a not enough space error and I could not put any of my market apps on miui. I couldn't figure out how to boot back into my phone rom from cwr that I had to reload everything.


All you do is boot into cwr and choose install from SD card. Then go to the boot manager folder/phone rom/then flash the update.zip


----------



## bonzai299 (Sep 8, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> All you do is boot into cwr and choose install from SD card. Then go to the boot manager folder/phone rom/then flash the update.zip


this doesnt always work. I tried that and it said bad zip and wouldnt flash it. i was having the same problem as op. i just got a class 10 sd card from amazon and retried everything the same way and it worked perfectly. maybe that is a factor? (my old card was stock, class 2)


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone experiencing the issue that after trying to boot into a rom slot the phone reboots to MIUI and cell data and wifi stop working permanently?


----------



## bonzai299 (Sep 8, 2011)

Infazzdar said:


> Anyone experiencing the issue that after trying to boot into a rom slot the phone reboots to MIUI and cell data and wifi stop working permanently?


When I was having problems, yes I was having that and it was quite irritating.

I don't know the cause or fix, just letting you know you're not alone


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

gregg0829 said:


> I tried to put it in rom slot 3 but I got a not enough space error and I could not put any of my market apps on miui. I couldn't figure out how to boot back into my phone rom from cwr that I had to reload everything.


I replaced slot 2 with miui and l loaded with no problem .


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

gregg0829 said:


> I replaced slot 2 with miui and l loaded with no problem .


I tried loading it in slot 4 and got stuck at the splash screen on boot up

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Infazzdar said:


> Anyone experiencing the issue that after trying to boot into a rom slot the phone reboots to MIUI and cell data and wifi stop working permanently?


I had that happen the first time I ran ICX in a slot. Just reflashed the rom to fix it. It was very weird.


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah for some reason it was saying apex was g2g but it's not 2ndinit. Flashed cm7 and everything is working fine.


----------

